# fiancee inheritance rights



## zenzen (11 Sep 2010)

question - have googled and not found the answer - i want to know will my faincee have any legal rights to my estate if something happens to me? i want it to go to them and not family as we live together but am concerned there is no provision in the law for fiance? ie they would have to pay huge tax which would not occur if married. does the civil partnership bill have any cover for this or is that only for gay people? its a worry as my faince is my family and i want her to be prtected.


----------



## niceoneted (11 Sep 2010)

Do you own the house you are in or renting. Just make sure it is in both names. Also ensure you have a will drawn up and that you leave everything to her. 
Not sure about the tax implications sorry.


----------



## j26 (11 Sep 2010)

No tax benefits for fiancees, and no inheritance rights 

 You should make a will and maybe take out a life insurance policy to cover tax liabilities if anything goes wrong. Bear in mind that marriage revokes a will, so you may need a new one after getting married.


----------



## Vanilla (11 Sep 2010)

Yes a will is revoked on marriage unless it was made 'in contemplation ' of the marriage to come- just tell the solicitor you are engaged and they will ensure correct wording to prevent revocation on marriage.


----------



## twofor1 (11 Sep 2010)

zenzen said:


> i want to know will my faincee have any legal rights to my estate if something happens to me? i want it to go to them and not family as we live together but am concerned there is no provision in the law for fiance? ie they would have to pay huge tax which would not occur if married.


 

Would a simple solution be to get married now in a registry office, then have whatever church ceremony and/or reception at a later date.


----------



## huskerdu (11 Sep 2010)

The civil partnership bill will probably address your concerns, but I don't know when we can expect it to be enacted but it wont be for a while, I think. I dont know when you plan to married, but you might be married before it happens.  As you describe your partner as a fiancee, I assume you do have plans to marry soon. 

First off, your fiancee will get nothing if you die tomorrow, unless you have willed it to her.  If you have no will, your legal next of kin will get everything. 
The exception to this is a jointly owned asset ( house, bank account). 

Currently you and your fiancee are legally strangers,so there will be a tax bill on the inheritance.


----------



## fizzelina (1 Oct 2010)

twofor1 said:


> Would a simple solution be to get married now in a registry office, then have whatever church ceremony and/or reception at a later date.


 
+1 can you not get married and then avoid the issue?


----------



## z104 (14 Oct 2010)

It will cost you 150 euro to get married. Problem solved.

Next question please..


----------

